# Deprecated Warnings abschalten geht nicht



## 00d4vid (16. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

ich würde in PHP gerne die Deprecated-Warnings abschalten.
In der php.ini habe ich folgendes eingetragen:
error_reporting = E_ALL & ~E_DEPRECATED

Eigentlich müsste er so ja alle Error-Meldungen anzeigen, außer die Deprecated-Warnings oder?
Allerdings funktioniert das ganze nicht, php schreibt weiterhin alle Meldungen in die Logdatei.
Ich habe auch schon gesucht, ob ich eventuell in der falschen php.ini rumkonfiguriere, was allerdings nicht der Fall ist. Es gibt nur diese eine.
Ich habe den Server auch manuell aufgesetzt und kein XAMPP oder sowas verwendet, d.h. das schließe ich als Fehlerquelle mal aus.


----------



## wod2008 (16. Dezember 2009)

Jeder error wird in die log datei geschrieben, egal was in error_reporting steht


----------



## 00d4vid (16. Dezember 2009)

Welchen Sinn hat in dem Fall der error_reporting Parameter?
Ist der nur für die Frontend-Ausgabe?


----------



## _Grubi (17. Dezember 2009)

Für den Fall, dass du keinerlei Fehlermeldungen benötigst, könnte man das Logging auch komplett deaktiveren. Ob es ratsam ist oder nicht, darüber kann man streiten.


----------



## 00d4vid (17. Dezember 2009)

Danke erstmal.
Nein, das kann ich nicht machen. Ich will ja die Fehlermeldungen haben, nur eben keine Deprecated Warnings. Wenn das nicht geht muss ich wohl damit leben, dass die Logfiles verdammt groß werden oder die Logs beim Archivieren "reinigen".


----------



## Sven Mintel (17. Dezember 2009)

Moin,

ich wüsste nicht, dass es eine Konstante E_DEPRECATED gibt.

Die betreffende Konstante sollte E_STRICT sein.


----------



## _Grubi (17. Dezember 2009)

Gibt es beides (seit 5.3) und sind für ähnliche Meldungen zuständig.
http://php.net/manual/de/errorfunc.constants.php


----------



## tobee (17. Dezember 2009)

Soweit ich weiß müsste das so aussehen

```
E_ALL ^ E_DEPRECATED
```



			
				php.net hat gesagt.:
			
		

> // Melde alle Fehler außer E_NOTICE
> // Dies ist der Vorgabewert in php.ini
> error_reporting(E_ALL ^ E_NOTICE);


----------



## Sven Mintel (18. Dezember 2009)

_Grubi hat gesagt.:


> Gibt es beides (seit 5.3) und sind für ähnliche Meldungen zuständig.
> http://php.net/manual/de/errorfunc.constants.php



Danke, kannt ich noch garnet 

Bliebe noch die Frage, ob bei David PHP 5.3 läuft


----------



## 00d4vid (23. Dezember 2009)

Damals ja, inzwischen allerdings wieder eine Version älter, da die Errors die Logfiles bei PHP 5.3 so vollgeballert haben;-)
Muss ich mir mal ansehen, sobald ich wieder etwas Zeit habt. Herzlichen Dank.


----------

